# Natural Cycle FET - Possible cancellation due to cyst?! Can someone help?



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Can anyone help me please?  I'm on day 11 of a natural cycle ready for FET 6 days after ovulation.

My scan yesterday showed a dominant follicle of 23mm...  but the doctor thinks it could be a cyst and wants to cancel if I don't get a surge by tomorrow?!  She said having the cyst will have messed up hormone levels so the transfer can't be done on a natural cycle.

I don't usually ovulate until day 14 anyway, so can't understand why the decision to cancel will be made on day 12?  She said it's big already for follicle on day 10.  I'm praying I get a surge tomorrow morning, that it is a follicle, and can I go ahead with the transfer.

Has anyone been in this situation before?  Any help or advice please?

xxx


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Kirstylovessushi

I think I've had a similar situation this month, I had my baseline scan on CD3 which was all normal and then another scan on CD7, which showed that I had a follicle already measuring 18mm but my lining hadn't changed at all.  I was completely distraught as I assumed that I was going to ovulate early and that my lining wouldn't be anywhere near thick enough.  They scanned me again after the weekend, CD10 and the lining had thickened and the follicle was about 20mm.  The nurse manager explained that most of the time you get a steady growth of the follicle but on occasions it would have an early growth spurt  and then slow right down which is what mine had appeared to do.  I had my LH surge on CD12, had another scan, lining & follicle all good and transfer done on the 13th.  You may have had a similar situation and yours might slow down too, can they scan you again before making any decisions?

I have in the past had a frozen cycle cancelled but my cyst was 6cm!  

I hope it works out for you.

Good luck

Karen x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree with KKH - if you don't get a surge tomorrow then ask for a scan, and preferably a blood test.


I am on a natural cycle too - and going for. 6 day transfer, so we are cycle buddies   
Unfortunately I am in day 15 and my follow is only measuring 15mm, so I have the opposite problem! 


It sounds like they are assuming that a 23mm follicle is going to make you ovulate imminently, and if it doesn't then they are assuming its a cyst. Too many assumptions! 


With me they are taking blood to test for e2 levels. This is sort of like a 3 point check (lining, follie size and e2 levels) so if a scan reading is out (which it can be as sometimes it is difficult to scan accurately) then they have the 3rd reference point. 
If you have a cyst then your e2 levels will be all over the place. The dr thought I might have one on a natural cycle I did 2 years ago. She said my (then) low e2 levels would indicate a cyst.
But then my e2 rose the next day.. So we went ahead and ended up with my darling DS   




A blood test would be conclusive one way or another. And if your cycle is cancelled, then it's good to know what happened for next time? 


I am hoping my e2 result comes back 100+ this pm, so I can do the ovitrelle tonight, transfer next Saturday .....


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

*KKH* and *ElsieF,*

Thank you both so much for your replies. I've been tying myself up in knots about it! Going round and round in circles and googled for England.

*Karen*... I'm still hoping it is a follicle and the growth has slowed down a bit. Unfortunately still no surge and I'm on day 12 today. If it was a folli it should have popped it's egg by now you'd think? What is weird is that I've had other ovulation signs such as EWCM and a temperature spike this morning. So maybe I've missed my surge? Going for a scan later to check what's going on. Best of luck with your cycle.. so you has a FET last Wed? When do you test?

*Elsie*... they said there's no point testing my blood because if it's a cyst my E2 levels will be all over the place as you've said. If my follicle is a fast grower and then slows down in the latter stages, maybe yours is the opposite?! Slow at first and then has a growth spurt later? Yes, too many assumptions for my liking.. I want to know exactly what's going on! But yes, because it was large on day 10, they assumed ovulation would be imminent. As no surge it's either a cyst, or my Ov. sticks haven't picked up my surge. So a cyst would mean low E2 levels then? You'd think they'd do a blood test... if they are high and in line with a 23mm folli then that would indicate it's not a cyst? Sometimes I wonder if they avoid doing scans and bloods because it costs more as you pay a 'all in' fee for FET... regardless of how many scans and bloods you have. Nice to know your DS was born from a cycle that could have been a cyst! Best of luck with your E2 results and transfer.. are you doing a medicated FET?

xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

HI ladies,

how are you both doing? 

Kirsty, I am doing Natural FET. the only times I have ever got pregnant is natural FET, so natural all the way for me. it is Annoying when your body doesn't play ball though!
On the cycle when I had lower E2 levels than was expected at day 12, and the doctor said that the levels could be explained if I had a cyst. I don't know if that means the reverse is true, or if cysts just do random things to the hormone levels, which is what phrases like 'all over the place' seem to mean? I don't know I am just guessing! 


My clinic got back to be with today's blood test results  - and told me I had already ovulated!!! so my 6dpo transfer date has been set for Wednesday!!
They said the combination of E2, LH and Progesterone results were unequivocal and indicated that I ovulated yesterday. 
They also said they didn't know what was happening with my follicles, but the bloods say I have ovulated, and I have a good lining, so its all go!


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Kirstylovessushi

I hope your scan today gave you some answers?  I'm sure you haven't missed your surge, I had some of the symptoms some days before my surge too so I started testing twice a day (at least) as it felt imminent.

I test on Sunday and am completely terrified  

Kx


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Elsie

Isn't it interesting how all clinics seem to work differently to the next, mine seem to work on scans and have never mentioned blood tests to check for ovulation, yet it sounds like that could be the best way to know for sure.

Best of luck for your transfer on Wednesday  

Kx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello ladies,

*KKH *.... did you test yesterday? I truly hope you have good news for us. 

*Elsie*... woohoo.. all good to go Wed then... that's great news. Were you doing the OPK at home? Did you get a surge? Or do they rely on scans, bloods to plan which day to do the transfer? So they do 6dpo for a blastocyst?

*AFM*.... I went on Friday for my scan and it turns out the little blighter was a follicle after all and NOT a cyst! It had gone, so I'd clearly ovulated. Problem is the clinic base everything on an LH surge and I didn't get one.. or missed it (could have been last Tuesday as I ovulated Thurs and I wasn't testing then). Anyway, the clinic STILL wanted to cancel?! I wasn't happy. They wanted another £300 for scans and said to do the transfer next month and wait for a surge. I said, surely the evidence of the scans, plus a temperature spike Fri morning and EWCM Wed and Thurs is more conclusive than a silly home pee stick?! And a surge doesn't always mean ovulation so the situation this month has got to be a good thing? Doc said "we don't know when you ovulated though" .... errrr "large folli there Wed evening, not there Fri afternoon, temp spike Fri morning at 6am... that all points to ovulation on Thurs" ... sometimes I think I know more than they do! Anyway, she said "you've got a point" in the end...so the transfer is tomorrow at 3:30. Just need my embryo to thaw nicely now. There is always something else to worry about!

I'm a bit worried mine is going back in 5dpo as oppose to Elsie's 6 days though... eeeek. Hope it's not a day too early 

xxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes KKH, how did it go??.?    


Kirsty, I don't do home OPKs at all (I long ago realized my clinic are control freaks   ) they go with the blood tests, and the scans are an indicator. They would like everything to line up (follies, lining and hormone levels) but hormone levels are the most definitive indicator, so if anything else looks out of place then that's what they go with. 
The reason that they are doing transfer at 6dpo is because that is when my embies were frozen, so they defrost on the same day. I am not sure why they waited till 6 days last time. It could have been because we had a really good number of 'good' embies on day 5 and they wanted to see if there was a drop off between day 5 and 6, or it could have been that our embies were just slow in getting to blastocyst, and didn't actually get there until day 6!! 
I initially thought it was the first one (esp as our donor was 20 when she donated, so the embies are of great quality (well at least compared with my or ones!) But after reading up on it I suspect it is more likely to be the second reason.   . Although I don't actually know what that means.... When I looked back at my diary for when DS was conceived, my hcg levels started late and low, so maybe he took longer to bet to blast too!   
I am just guessing though. I did try to ask at the time but my Spanish wasn't up to it    The doc just said 'yes day6'   


Very silly that your clinic didn't think they could work out when you ovulated     Would be funny if it want so daft! I think 'natural cycles' are very new. On the cycle where I got pregnant with DS I was told I was the first person to do a natural cycle at my clinic. So that was only 2 years ago.  I don't even think they have done many since then either. 




But great news that you are going ahead   
Tomorrow for day 5, and I am the next day for day 6 - so out OTD should be the same day


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

*Elsie*... Ah, I see... yours were frozen on day 6. I feel more relaxed now I know that. Mine will go back in on the correct day. How many are you having transferred? Just the one?

Could be either reason hun... or a mixture of the two perhaps? My cycle in Jan the clinic waited until day 6 to transfer as they couldn't tell which 3 blastocysts were the strongest. They can get more info waiting another day. Unfortunately it didn't work out for me.. but is your frozen embie from the same batch as your son 2 years ago? That's very promising! Some blasts are slower to develop... it doesn't necessarily mean there is a problem with them.

xxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, just the one.    


I have a friend who has twins. Her parents have been living with her and her Dh for the past year!!she keeps thinking they can leave, but whenever they have gone home, she has ended up getting ill/stressed / stuck I the house etc.. So they have had to go back    She will get there in the end, but there is no way I could cope with that in top of our lively DS ! 
(At one point her hcg levels were so high it looked like triplets! She started panicking about prams to hold triplets - my mum said if she has triplets she wouldn't need a pram as she will never get to leave the house    )  she had transferred 2 x donor blasts.


So Definitely just the one at a time for me! 




When I got pg with DS, we had transferred 2 x day 3 embies, and they froze the rest. We did a FET in September, which is when they defrosted our 6 x day 3 embies and grew them to day 6. We lost 2 and they transferred 1, so we have 3 left. 
Although it costs more ( esp with having to go to Spain etc) I would rather do one at a time, just to be safe! 
I am sure there is a baby in there somewhere, we just have to pace ourselves....  


Loads of baby dust to us both,   


And KKH to you too. Xx


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Best of luck for tomorrow Kirsty   xx  
and for you too Elsie on Wednesday   xx

I did three tests on Sunday..... They all said positive!!!    

I'm praying that these ones will stay with me     I have my early scan booked for the 19th December. 

Baby dust to us all
K xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Woo hoo!! * KKH*.... that is absolutely fantastic news. I'm over the moon for you. Sounds odd as we've only been in contact for about a week... but you know what I mean! On this forum you develop relationships quickly and easily with women in a similar position 

Anyway, congrats and I hope they stick.

*Elsie*... yes, twins does sound scary. Yet, I'd take that now I have to say! You already have your son though, so I can see why 3 little ones would be a handful. Good luck for tomorrow. I'm so nervous waiting for the phone call to tell me if my precious embie has survived the thaw. Only have the one, so it's make or break today really. Terrifying!

xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

My one little embie has survived the thaw!!  I'm shaking with relief.  This whole process is so emotional.

Transfer this afternoon at 3:30

xxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

KKH       

And Kirsty.   

(Posting from my mobile so keeping it short!)


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Kirsty, I'm so pleased your embie thawed nicely    You must have been a nervous wreck!  I really hope everything went well with the transfer and you are now resting up and being waited on! When will your otd be?     xxx

Elsie, best of luck for tomorrow     xxx

Kx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Morning girls,

My transfer went really well and I rested up last night after my acupuncture session (you try anything and everything after so many BFNs!)

Am now PUPO.    

OTD will be 6th of Dec for bloods or 8th of Dec for HPT.  Not sure whether I'll test before yet, but should get a true result after 10 days which is the 6th.

xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

*Elsie*... best of luck today for your transfer xxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi ladies,


   


Glad to hear the good news. 
KKH gosh the 19th seems a Long time away! Lots of      To get you through! Worse than the 2ww I imagine - but I am sure there will be lovely heartbeat waiting for you by then. 


Kirsty, so glad about your defrost. And an AA too. You must be pleased   


I have my blast on board now, and my blood test date is also the 6th! 
There is absolutely no way I can wait that long though. I am a bit of a pee stick addict I am afraid   
I am going to try and hold out till Tuesday. That would be 12dpo.


    To the 3 of us! 


Elsie


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats on being PUPO *Elsie*!

Yes, I really hope our little triplet thread is lucky in triplicate!!

xxx


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Kirsty & Elsie huge congratulations to you both on being PUPO, I'm so excited and happy for you both     I will keep everything crossed and think sticky thoughts and wait for your good news   

Elsie you are so right when you say this is worse than the two week wait!  I've already had a mini meltdown this morning and had to give myself a good talking to.  Having had two miscarriages I'm completely terrified that it might happen again, I really really want this to be our time     Back to positive thinking and happy thoughts!!   

Are you both taking it easy during the 2 week wait?  I had my transfer on a Wednesday and I don't work Thursday or Friday so I had a few days rest before I went back to work on the Monday.  My husband also took the Wednesday to Friday off as he didn't want me to do anything.... but then he went and played a lot of golf!  His idea of what needs doing in the house is somewhat different to mine, but the thought was there and he did at least walk the dog.

Kirsty, I saw from your signature that you had intralipids this time, I've also had a scratch and intralipids (need to update my signature)  I'm going back to the clinic on Tuesday for the next dose.  Can I ask how many your clinic recommend, mine say one before transfer and one the week after positive test and that is it, but I think some people seem to do them for 3 months or longer.

I really do wish you both the very best of luck and hope that this thread is lucky for all three of us.

Take care and try and stay calm.
K xx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

*KKH*... thanks for the congrats! Re the intralipids... my clinic recommends one around time of ovulation in a frozen cycle or EC in a fresh cycle. Then another at transfer and a third if you get a BFP. So three lots in total. I'm not sure if anything is gained for continuing for 3 mths! They cost £300 a go at my clinic as it is!! As long as the progesterone levels are kept up then I think the NK cell levels are under control once the pregnancy gets going. It's the very early stages that the embryo is at risk.

Sorry to hear about the mini-meltdown. It must be hard not to analyse every twinge because of the previous miscarriages. Glad you've given yourself a talking to! Sometimes that's the only way!

I'm at work to be honest. In previous cycles I've taken a week, 2 or 3 weeks off and took it easy and still got a BFN... plus googled for England tied myself in knots! It's quiet at work and stress-free... so hopefully moving around a bit more and getting on with everyday life will take my mind off the 2WW and get my circulation going. Apparently lying down isn't that good for you!

Weekend now... so no gym, no housework, no food shopping/lifting, no rushing around! Already got a nice chilled out couple of days planned with some DVDs I want to catch up on.

Take care and nice weekend to you both xx


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Kirsty & Elsie, I hope you are both OK  Not too long now until OTD, still keeping everything crossed for you both   

I've been back to the clinic for intralipids again today, I like it at the clinic!  You're surrounded by people that know what they are doing and seem to know exactly how I'm feeling, do you think they would mind if I just moved it??  They have also moved my scan forward to the 12th, they said I will be 6wks & 6 days so should be able to see a heartbeat.... or two   

Thinking of you both

Karen xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

* KKH*  for getting your scan moved forward   

*Kirsty* How are you doing?

I have been going nuts even though our 2ww wait is only 1.5 weeks.   
I am a self confessed pee stick addict and have been testing since Sunday  with no luck yet  I was Really hpping is would change today as its 12dpo already. 
Still, I don't take bfn's as definitive until AF actually shows...so I am still neutrally hopeful.  If Af is coming it should be today or tomorrow, and blood test on Friday.


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello ladies,

*KKH*... great news about your scan! Best of luck for that.

*Elsie*.... Yep, same really. Going stir crazy. I'm the total opposite the pee sticks. They terrify me and I'd rather stay PUPO for as long as possible! So I haven't tested at all. I did think about tomorrow, but too scared. May wait for Sat when DP there too.

Definitely not over for you yet hun. One girl I met on here didn't get a BFP until about 3 days after her OTD... the HCG just wasn't high enough in the early stages. I hope it's the same for you. Best of luck for tomorrow's blood test.

xxx


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Elsie, I really hope that your OTD brings good news   

Kirsty, I'm the same, I didn't test until OTD as just too scared and even then I didn't jump up in the morning in any kind of hurry.  I really hope that whenever you do test, it will be the best of news   

Good luck, thinking of you both.

Kxx


----------

